# System crashes when using XMP profiles/Vendor Approved RAM profiles (CL16 3200); only stable at stock speeds (2133)



## PLSG08 (Nov 3, 2019)

I noticed that when I use my RAM's XMP or ASrock approved profiles, my system is pretty unstable. Games and programs are crashing, BSODs, etc. But it boots into windows. I only noticed it now since it was the long weekend and all my games were crashing every 5 mins or sometimes BSODing out with different errors. So far resetting the Ram profile to stock is the only solution but It kinda sucks since I'm not really getting much out of it. (specially on a ryzen system) 

I've tried using the Ryzen ram calculator and inputting them individually on the safe preset but the system doesn't boot with those settings. I can't really ask for an RMA or a replacement since I got these for second hand. Worst comes to worst I'd prolly sell these and buy some G.Skill ram or those newer Vengeance Pros, but I kinda want to figure out and see if i can find a setting that would allow me to use the rated speed of these sticks

Any help is appreciated. Thanks! (System specs are in my details)


----------



## silkstone (Nov 3, 2019)

have you tried bumping up the voltage to 1.4 V?


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 3, 2019)

silkstone said:


> have you tried bumping up the voltage to 1.4 V?


I haven't yet as I've read around that those voltages are kinda high. Are they safe voltages? I'll try em out with the XMP profile.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 3, 2019)

no 1.4v is still low,1.5v is fine for 24/7

I don't know what ryzen's imc voltage is called (it's vcssa for intel) but you should bump that too,it can compensate for weaker imc a little.


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 3, 2019)

Well for now I'm using the XMP Profile @ 1.4v 
I've booted into windows and I'll try and get some stuff going. I'll report back in thing go bad or something comes up. Thanks!


----------



## silkstone (Nov 3, 2019)

PLSG08 said:


> Well for now I'm using the XMP Profile @ 1.4v
> I've booted into windows and I'll try and get some stuff going. I'll report back in thing go bad or something comes up. Thanks!



Good luck. 1.4 V isn't overly high for most Ram. I'd not go higher 24/7 unless I had B-Die. My Micron is running at 1.37 stable @3200, so you may be able to drop it down after a little testing.


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 3, 2019)

silkstone said:


> Good luck. 1.4 V isn't overly high for most Ram. I'd not go higher 24/7 unless I had B-Die. My Micron is running at 1.37 stable @3200, so you may be able to drop it down after a little testing.


Well According to Thaiphoon my Ram is Samsung B-die, so i guess I'm kinda lucky in that aspect. Was really worried for a bit that everything was crashing and whatnot and thought it was a timing or ram setting issue and people saying that 1.4v is kinda high didn't made me think voltage was the problem. Even AsRock's warns me when I hit 1.35 so I was hesitant to increase it. 

So far its been pretty stable tho. I need to test it on more stuff to see if it's rock solid. Really didn't think the up in voltage would've helped. Many thanks!


----------



## silkstone (Nov 3, 2019)

PLSG08 said:


> Well According to Thaiphoon my Ram is Samsung B-die, so i guess I'm kinda lucky in that aspect. Was really worried for a bit that everything was crashing and whatnot and thought it was a timing or ram setting issue and people saying that 1.4v is kinda high didn't made me think voltage was the problem. Even AsRock's warns me when I hit 1.35 so I was hesitant to increase it.
> 
> So far its been pretty stable tho. I need to test it on more stuff to see if it's rock solid. Really didn't think the up in voltage would've helped. Many thanks!



Nice. XMP profiles go all the way up to 1.5 V so you're safe up to there.

If it's Samsung B, then those like voltage, put it up to 1.5 V, increase the speed and play with the timings. You should be able to get 3600++ on it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 3, 2019)

Let me just say this..... needing more voltage is just BS. XMP/DOCP should run as-is. If not, you have another issue, IE not on the QVL, random incompatibility with a revision, something else is going on here.

Also, can the Ryzen 2600 even run 3600MHz normally?


----------



## silkstone (Nov 3, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Let me just say this..... needing more voltage is just BS. XMP/DOCP should run as-is. If not, you have another issue, IE not on the QVL, random incompatibility with a revision, something else is going on here.
> 
> Also, can the Ryzen 2600 even run 3600MHz normally?



I agree, maybe the ram has degraded or something, but if it gets it working, then it's working.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Nov 3, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Let me just say this..... needing more voltage is just BS. XMP/DOCP should run as-is. If not, you have another issue, IE not on the QVL, random incompatibility with a revision, something else is going on here.
> 
> Also, can the Ryzen 2600 even run 3600MHz normally?


its a 3200 kit, but yes Ryzen+ can run at up to 4000 (OC mode) irregardless OP is talking about 3200 XMP profile not running and @silkstone mentioned he may be able to hit 3600 as they are b die rams. Latest agesa updates are much better than they were with ram compaitibility though there are still issues and more so with 1st and 2nd gen Ryzen as opposed to Ryzen 2. XMP is also an intel feature and doesnt always play well with Ryzen CPU's/motherboards, in which case, you can play with all the settings manually or in some case increase the ram and imc voltages for stability, so no, it's not BS


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 4, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> its a 3200 kit, but yes Ryzen+ can run at up to 4000 (OC mode) irregardless OP is talking about 3200 XMP profile not running and @silkstone mentioned he may be able to hit 3600 as they are b die rams. Latest agesa updates are much better than they were with ram compaitibility though there are still issues and more so with 1st and 2nd gen Ryzen as opposed to Ryzen 2. XMP is also an intel feature and doesnt always play well with Ryzen CPU's/motherboards, in which case, you can play with all the settings manually or in some case increase the ram and imc voltages for stability, so no, it's not BS



You got me cold. I have no idea what it is I am talking about here. I will see myself out.


----------



## Punx223 (Nov 4, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> its a 3200 kit, but yes Ryzen+ can run at up to 4000 (OC mode) irregardless OP is talking about 3200 XMP profile not running and @silkstone mentioned he may be able to hit 3600 as they are b die rams. Latest agesa updates are much better than they were with ram compaitibility though there are still issues and more so with 1st and 2nd gen Ryzen as opposed to Ryzen 2. XMP is also an intel feature and doesnt always play well with Ryzen CPU's/motherboards, in which case, you can play with all the settings manually or in some case increase the ram and imc voltages for stability, so no, it's not BS



I'm sorry but this is both factually and architecturally incorrect. Zen 1 was horribly hamstrung for memory, Zen + (Ryzen 2000) i.e. what the OP is trying to run, in most cases will run 3200-3333 at best unless a very very very good screened kit, and a golden sample IMC even then it will not be recommended for long term stability as the IMC simply does not scale very well.

With the introduction of Ryzen 3000 (Ryzen 3600 would be the newest of this chip) introduced chiplets with an I/O die... this will indeed run 3600 with ease and is one of the best for running 1:1 FCLK.

I have several boards and CPUs here, and Ryzen20000 such as the OP has would be a massive problem at best to get 3600, let alone 4000. I'm not sure what exactly your definition of "OC mode" is, but unless OC Mode magically transforms 2600 to a 3600.

Also, I would NOT recommend 1.5VDimm as that's tantamount to placing a band-aid on a bullet wound...

I would recommend OP picks up a proper 3200 tight latency kit as that will be far more likely to run well for the specified application.

Cheers


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Nov 4, 2019)

Punx223 said:


> I'm sorry but this is both factually and architecturally incorrect. Zen 1 was horribly hamstrung for memory, Zen + (Ryzen 2000) i.e. what the OP is trying to run, in most cases will run 3200-3333 at best unless a very very very good screened kit, and a golden sample IMC even then it will not be recommended for long term stability as the IMC simply does not scale very well.
> 
> With the introduction of Ryzen 3000 (Ryzen 3600 would be the newest of this chip) introduced chiplets with an I/O die... this will indeed run 3600 with ease and is one of the best for running 1:1 FCLK.
> 
> ...



Fact check, he has a 3200 kit, I was replying to a comment about running his RAMS at 3600 which the OP is not talking about. I ran 3400 on zen 1 1600 non-x, did I have cherry picked golden sample CPU or RAM kit?   3600 is very acheivable on Ryzen+ but again I said the kit was an XMP 3200 kit anyway so you're missing the point completely,

Let me present it in plain english to you as you have a hard time comprehending. Ryzen + official support goes to 3200mhz. That is guaranteed. OC mode which means running out of official spec, most boards since agesa updates 12 months ago can run up to 4000+ mhz RAM. No cherry pick, no silicon lottery, though to get to 4000+ yes, I agree you will have to work for it, 3600? pfft piece of cake. go check HWBOT or youtube if you don't believe me. 

Don't try and make me look like a fool when I have first hand experience of what I am talking about and the main sentiment of the OP has been lost in translation is that he has a 3200 RAM kit that won't work for him under normal conditions ie: XMP enabled and auto settings, higher vram voltage and imc may stable him out unless he wants to go through all ram settings manually. No one is talking about running 4000 RAM here, but as you're such the expert, pray do tell... whats the max frequency you have on your Ryzen motherboard for RAM?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 4, 2019)

Why so much hate? Nobody quoted you until you made it personal. OP asked about his kit, the first answer was more volts. That is not the proper solution. silkstone made mention of 3600, I get that, but why are we overclocking this kit when the original issue was never dealt with?


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Nov 4, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Why so much hate? Nobody quoted you until you made it personal. OP asked about his kit, the first answer was more volts. That is not the proper solution. silkstone made mention of 3600, I get that, but why are we overclocking this kit when the original issue was never dealt with?


you quoted me first iir, I just simply stated you were wrong, unless you werent replying to me, how did I make it personal?


----------



## Punx223 (Nov 4, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> Fact check, he has a 3200 kit, I was replying to a comment about running his RAMS at 3600 which the OP is not talking about. I ran 3400 on zen 1 1600 non-x, did I have cherry picked golden sample CPU or RAM kit?   3600 is very acheivable on Ryzen+ but again I said the kit was an XMP 3200 kit anyway so you're missing the point completely,
> 
> Let me present it in plain english to you as you have a hard time comprehending. Ryzen + official support goes to 3200mhz. That is guaranteed. OC mode which means running out of official spec, most boards since agesa updates 12 months ago can run up to 4000+ mhz RAM. No cherry pick, no silicon lottery, though to get to 4000+ yes, I agree you will have to work for it, 3600? pfft piece of cake. go check HWBOT or youtube if you don't believe me.
> 
> Don't try and make me look like a fool when I have first hand experience of what I am talking about and the main sentiment of the OP has been lost in translation is that he has a 3200 RAM kit that won't work for him under normal conditions ie: XMP enabled and auto settings, higher vram voltage and imc may stable him out unless he wants to go through all ram settings manually. No one is talking about running 4000 RAM here, but as you're such the expert, pray do tell... whats the max frequency you have on your Ryzen motherboard for RAM?


The context of your posts tells me all I need to know..

Please feel free to let me know which board and CPU combo you would like to know as I have so many here to choose from. But heres one as an example..




I also have reviewed all three generations fo Ryzen processors and tons of RAM kits on them.

Im sorry if this hurts your feels, but I don't appreciate people making wild assumptions and claims with no factual basis.

Your comments about AGESA and it improving speed capabilities while (somewhat) true, 3600 is not even close to being a guarantee.... 3200 is quite achievable. 3600 on solid CPUs is possible.

Also, I have a few trays of Zen and Zen+ chips, so I think I have a decent cross-section to base my findings on. But please carry on pushing your claimed experience with the Ryzen platforms, im sure your epeen is at a full 3" at this point.

But either way, im gonna bow out of this one and I hope the OP the best as with people like you guiding him im sure he will be purchasing a new Ryzen 3000 after everyone gets him to smoke his by pushing SOC voltage and cranking on it until it pops rather than sticking to something that makes more sense.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 4, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> you quoted me first



Ok now I get it, you are completely confused in this thread.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Nov 4, 2019)

show me your ryzen/+ bios ram speed options, that's all I asked

















*
















3600 in 4 of the top 10 videos I searched for on YT. And one 4000mhz. on Ryzen+ *


----------



## Punx223 (Nov 4, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> show me your ryzen/+ bios ram speed options, that's all I asked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, you proved my point... just based on what you say and link tells me all I need to know..

Good luck and cheers /HT


----------



## silkstone (Nov 4, 2019)

Punx223 said:


> But either way, im gonna bow out of this one and I hope the OP the best as with people like you guiding him im sure he will be purchasing a new Ryzen 3000 after everyone gets him to smoke his by pushing SOC voltage and cranking on it until it pops rather than sticking to something that makes more sense.


1.4 v won't even come close to smoking a set of samsung B's.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 4, 2019)

Too much drama for ram. I suggest OP list out what he's using cuz this is just shooting in the dark. Also, if he had real B-dies they'd be drop in, dead simple. I've got 3 sets of gskill trident z's all b-dies that were for Intel systems. They dropped into my Ryzen 3 setup w/o a single hiccup. And btw OP, being on the QVL doesn't really mean a whole lot as its still not a guarantee.


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 4, 2019)

my exact ram models is this: Corsair CMR32GX4M4C3200C16





						VENGEANCE® RGB 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Memory Kit
					

CORSAIR VENGEANCE RGB Series™ DDR4 memory modules are designed to provide an amazing look with built-in, hassle-free RGB lights, and offer superior overclocking performance.




					www.corsair.com
				




I'm only using 2 sticks because I got it second hand and the seller is only using 16gb, so he sold 16gb.

please lets not make this anymore personal. I'm relatively new to a lot of these things (overlocking, voltages, etc) so I wanted to make sure that doing something is relatively safe for my system. 



These are the full Thaipoon reports.

The reason why I made the post is because the sticks boot into windows with the XMP profiles but programs and games crash with it. For now I've stabilized the system with the bump to 1.4V. The stock XMP profile had 1.35V as stock.

I would also like to ask is its ok for me to update my Mobo BIOS to the latest version. 



I'm already on 2.50, and AsRock warns against updating if I don't have Ryzen 3rd gen on it


many thanks again for the inputs guys! I'm really learning a lot, just please don't make it any more personal. I'm open to a lot of input regarding the matter 

Cheers!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 4, 2019)

PLSG08 said:


> my exact ram models is this: Corsair CMR32GX4M4C3200C16
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the kind if things I meant earlier.  If you are confident in flashing the bios, I would certainly do it.


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 4, 2019)

All the advertised speeds for XMP required me to increase voltage, some over the years were to ridiculous levels.

I sent a set back in the 00's, due to not meeting spec, and was sent a set that was worse.

I finally got a stable system at 0.6V over stock.

That kinda sounds like what you're seeing, so the marketing hasn't changed.

If I'm cranking a xeon to 2GHz over the stock clocks, I expect to add a bump in voltage; to meet advertised specs, not so much.

I'm OK with insane cooling, various timing tweaks, whatever; but if you're going to market something for speed, give me the freaking numbers it took you to get there, you bastards!


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 4, 2019)

PLSG08 said:


> View attachment 135585



First I don't think those are B-dies. B-dies at 3200mhz run at C14, and have this model number. CMW32GX4M4C3200C14

Were they sold to you as B-dies?

C16








						CORSAIR Vengeance RGB DRAM 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X399 Compatible Desktop Memory Model CMR32GX4M4C3200C16 - Newegg.com
					

Buy CORSAIR Vengeance RGB DRAM 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X399 Compatible Desktop Memory Model CMR32GX4M4C3200C16 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




vs

C14








						CORSAIR Vengeance RGB Pro (AMD Ryzen Ready) 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 2933 (PC4 23400) AMD Optimized Desktop Memory Model CMW16GX4M2Z2933C16 - Newegg.com
					

Buy CORSAIR Vengeance RGB Pro (AMD Ryzen Ready) 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 2933 (PC4 23400) AMD Optimized Desktop Memory Model CMW16GX4M2Z2933C16 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




As others have said, raising the DDR voltage to 1.4v is not a big deal.

As for the bios update, I would definitely update as it brings better ram compatibility.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 4, 2019)

Not all b-die are the same. You can have low end that cannot run great timings with the voltage offered, and you can range from that all the way to b-die that add 400 to 500mhz without a voltage change.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 4, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Not all b-die are the same. You can have low end that cannot run great timings with the voltage offered, and you can range from that all the way to b-die that add 400 to 500mhz without a voltage change.



Yea, back then ppl were throwing the B-die name at everything, but that doesn't make it the real deal. When we refer to B-dies I think we're implying the good stuff.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 4, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> Yea, back then ppl were throwing the B-die name at everything, but that doesn't make it the real deal. When we refer to B-dies I think we're implying the good stuff.



I feel like people hear b-die and assume miracles.


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 4, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> ... you can range from that all the way to b-die that add 400 to 500mhz without a voltage change.



That is the nature of the beast; if it was easy, they'd call it the better number. 

There's a difference even on die from adjacent spots on the same wafer.

That's the basis of the " Overclocking lottery"; we, as spec rapists, depend on the fact that dies are tested to MINIMUM specs; if they test to maximums, then the lottery doesn't exist.

We are seeing with Intel that they are testing to the maximum side, because they are stuck for performance against AMD.

We will not see overclocks in the future as we have depended on in the past, as the manfacturers are testing to the high side, not the minimum side.

Next, we will see CPUs sold with a unique Vcc voltage, just to meet advertised specs.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 4, 2019)

But to me, if you want the good stuff, you buy the lowest straight timing kit of whatever speed you pick. At least then you have a chance for a miracle instead of trying to force a set to match other "b-die."

My gut said something odd was at play here, and the kit should just work enabling docp. I am interested to see how the OP gets on after opting for the newer bios files.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 4, 2019)

I got two sets of these last month, relatively cheap at 150 ea. and was able to avoid the Neo crap dimms. And these dropped right into mah 3900x w/o a hiccup. Real deal b-dies. Back story I had the C16 Tridents on my 7820x. Used the C16s for a while but handed down the 7820x to my kid and needed ram.









						G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C15D-16GTZ - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C15D-16GTZ with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 4, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> I got two sets of these last month, relatively cheap at 150 ea. and was able to avoid the Neo crap dimms. And these dropped right into mah 3900x w/o a hiccup. Real deal b-dies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With those specs,  I'd throw my money at em and hope for miracles.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 4, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> With those specs,  I'd throw my money at em and hope for miracles.



They won't do C14, that I've tried. But considering how fast they are, I didn't try too hard.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Apparently not all b-dies are created equally...
I have these:






						Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3466 CL16 Memory
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				




Required 1.45V (DRAM) and 1.2V (CPU SOC) to do so...
R5 3600


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 4, 2019)

Well so far it looks like the system is pretty stable @1.4V 3200. I kinda wanna push it to 3600 but I'm not really sure where to start now haha. At least nothing is crashing anymore and there's no more bsods


----------



## Voluman (Nov 4, 2019)

My xmp profile (3200 cl14) didnt work for me with r7 2700, but with 200ge yes. I have to bump cpu soc with +0,1v (actually 1,2v). Ram stayed at 1.35v


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 4, 2019)

PLSG08 said:


> Well so far it looks like the system is pretty stable @1.4V 3200. I kinda wanna push it to 3600 but I'm not really sure where to start now haha. At least nothing is crashing anymore and there's no more bsods



15-17-17 sticks??? 1.35v @ 1.4v? Running 1T... guessing here....^

Would try Cas 16-17-17-35 with 2T command rate, bump memory voltage to 1.45-1.50v and see if they go a little faster.

Found my sig rig to run rather nice at 1530mhz Cas 14-15-15-35-72 2T 1.400v. Will do same speed Cas 13-14-14-32-72 2T @ 1.45v. 
Not the best memory and not the best IMCs on the Ryzen 2000 chips we have here. But can make do where needed.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 4, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> 15-17-17 sticks??? 1.35v @ 1.4v? Running 1T... guessing here....^
> 
> Would try Cas 16-17-17-35 with 2T command rate, bump memory voltage to 1.45-1.50v and see if they go a little faster.
> 
> ...



I guess you got real lucky somewhere, because Ryzen has never liked odd timings one bit.

As to OP, most B-die kits are pretty good, hence the reputation - but there are a small number of kits from different vendors that seem to be home to the "special" DRAM that couldn't quite make it to "good". The B-die everyone loves generally are the 3200C14 or 3600C16 kits, but there do exist 3200C16 and 3600C18 B-die kits, and not just one or two of them. G.Skill only has one or two of those SKUs, but Corsair seems to have a lot of them.

I'm guessing that the advertised XMP timings on those kits are a clear sign that something could be up with the DRAM, otherwise they would have either been at 3200C14 or used cheaper non-B-die DRAM. I'm surprised that it's taking 1.4V just to hit 3200 @ 16. My D-die (complete and utter garbage in comparison to CJR, B- and E-die) does its XMP with flatter timings at 3200 @ 16 1.35V, but that's on Matisse. Might be a sign that the IMC side, instead of the RAM, is weak on your chip.

Seeing as ASRock explicitly warns against using latest BIOS with Pinnacle and yours is a Pinnacle chip, this really doesn't have anything to do with being ballsy, and you just really shouldn't flash it. Mobo vendors don't tend to write any more than they have to in description of new BIOSes, so when they do actually put in a red or yellow warning statement, it's best to take heed.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 4, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> I guess you got real lucky somewhere, because Ryzen has never liked odd timings one bit.



It takes a small bump in voltage, and I'm using Hynix. Maybe the Hynix fairs well with odd Cas latency?
Either way, I hardly consider 1.4v to be a major step to overclocking Memory and looking for high frequency.

Edit: OP rig states he's using a 2600 and does have a weaker IMC than the 3000 series chips, just in case you didn't catch that.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 4, 2019)

I personally have no issues running odd timings on Ryzen.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 5, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> I personally have no issues running odd timings on Ryzen.



Swap my Hynix for Samsung and Run Cas 12-15-15-32 @ 3000mhz instead


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 5, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> 15-17-17 sticks??? 1.35v @ 1.4v? Running 1T... guessing here....^
> 
> Would try Cas 16-17-17-35 with 2T command rate, bump memory voltage to 1.45-1.50v and see if they go a little faster.
> 
> ...



Yup accordign to the bios its on 1T. I don't have to touch anything else right? just those 4 important timings? and leave everything else to auto?




tabascosauz said:


> I'm guessing that the advertised XMP timings on those kits are a clear sign that something could be up with the DRAM, otherwise they would have either been at 3200C14 or used cheaper non-B-die DRAM. I'm surprised that it's taking 1.4V just to hit 3200 @ 16. My D-die (complete and utter garbage in comparison to CJR, B- and E-die) does its XMP with flatter timings at 3200 @ 16 1.35V, but that's on Matisse. Might be a sign that the IMC side, instead of the RAM, is weak on your chip.



Yea the kit is advertised as a C16 3200 kit. 

I'll try playing around the timings and see if I can get it to 3600. Guess there's a first time for everything haha


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 5, 2019)

Yep main set most important.
Memory voltage matters. Remember you had to bump volts just to reach 3200 which only calls for 1.35v. So at 3600mhz, you may need as much as 1.6v. give or take.
edit: put a fan on the ram.


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 5, 2019)

So a quick update. It boots to windows @3400mhz Cas 16-17-17-35 with 2T command rate 1.4v, but is unstable like it was @3200mhz 1.35

and Bios won't let me go higher than 1.4V. Kinda sucks but oh well its better than 2133 at least. Anytime I try to manually input 1.45 or press the plus button it just stops me at 1.4V


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 5, 2019)

Ram voltage limited? Yea, that kinda takes the fun away from it.

 Bios is up to date?


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 5, 2019)

Yup. I'm on 2.70 now. Won't let me push past it.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 5, 2019)

You could always try DRAM Calculator to get alternative timings for 3200 and voltages. It should run with stock XMP but Corsair kits had compatibility issues with Ryzen/+.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> You could always try DRAM Calculator to get alternative timings for 3200 and voltages. It should run with stock XMP but Corsair kits had compatibility issues with Ryzen/+.



Corsair in particular Id check the qvl for.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 5, 2019)

Now that I check the OP specs I seem to recall reading about Vengeance RGB kits being fiddly when it come to Ryzen, which was resolved with Vengeance RGB Pro SKU.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 5, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Now that I check the OP specs I seem to recall reading about Vengeance RGB kits being fiddly when it come to Ryzen, which was resolved with Vengeance RGB Pro SKU.



I stay away from them, i look at all other vendors.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 5, 2019)

The memory is fine. It runs 3200mhz as intended minus needing more voltage, which is restricted in the bios.
Dram calculator wont increase memory voltage. It will only be helpful to tweak tighter timings.
Needs a better motherboard or use as it is. 
Not much we can do from here.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 5, 2019)

I still wonder, after changing to the latest bios, if OP ever tried running them by enabling DOCP without the voltage addition.


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 5, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> I still wonder, after changing to the latest bios, if OP ever tried running them by enabling DOCP without the voltage addition.



What do you mean DOCP?



eidairaman1 said:


> I stay away from them, i look at all other vendors.



What vendors do you suggest? I might just give these to my sis in the future since she's still on those cheap crucial 16gb 2400 sticks.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 5, 2019)

PLSG08 said:


> What do you mean DOCP?



AMDs version of XMP.


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 5, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> AMDs version of XMP.



no setting in the bios. Just XMP or Vendor approved DRAM profiles. Both w/c don't run stable unless I up the voltage to 1.4v


----------



## Melvis (Nov 21, 2019)

On my 2700X System im running Ripjaws 3600MHz CL 14? I think by memory and I can not run it at its XMP profile at all with my 2700X, I have it clocked down to 3200 and its fully stable, I can get it to boot at 3433 and do a Cinebench run but in games it crashes.

My other system with the 1600X im running Corsair 3000MHz and I set the XMP profile for it and it runs perfect.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 21, 2019)

don't know if this will help but im running at 3466mhz @ 1.4v. cpu is a 2700x on a aorus elite.




ive been using at this speed for about a year, what I do is pic a speed and up the voltage until its stable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 21, 2019)

PLSG08 said:


> What do you mean DOCP?
> 
> 
> 
> What vendors do you suggest? I might just give these to my sis in the future since she's still on those cheap crucial 16gb 2400 sticks.



Gskill, patriot, crucial, mushkin

Check to ensure modules are in correct slots too.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 21, 2019)

PLSG08 said:


> I haven't yet as I've read around that those voltages are kinda high. Are they safe voltages? I'll try em out with the XMP profile.



This is direct from Intel .... Seems AMD should be no different but other than forun postings I have never see anything from AMD directly.  can't see why they'd have different limitations for the same product,

1.2V or lower = Best for DDR4
1.35V = okay voltage for overclocking kits
1.5V =absolute max voltage allowed for Intel XMP 2.0 profiles and max suggested voltage


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 21, 2019)

PLSG08 said:


> What vendors do you suggest?


the QVL list shows several vendors. The ones @eidairaman1 listed are the more common brands tested for the lists.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 21, 2019)

PLSG08 said:


> I noticed that when I use my RAM's XMP or ASrock approved profiles, my system is pretty unstable. Games and programs are crashing, BSODs, etc. But it boots into windows. I only noticed it now since it was the long weekend and all my games were crashing every 5 mins or sometimes BSODing out with different errors. So far resetting the Ram profile to stock is the only solution but It kinda sucks since I'm not really getting much out of it. (specially on a ryzen system)
> 
> I've tried using the Ryzen ram calculator and inputting them individually on the safe preset but the system doesn't boot with those settings. I can't really ask for an RMA or a replacement since I got these for second hand. Worst comes to worst I'd prolly sell these and buy some G.Skill ram or those newer Vengeance Pros, but I kinda want to figure out and see if i can find a setting that would allow me to use the rated speed of these sticks
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks! (System specs are in my details)



Is it Corsair by any chance?

Edit:. Further reading says it is.  There is seriously an issue with Corsair RAM and Ryzen.  Even with BDie which are Ryzen friendly.  Wonder what it is.



PLSG08 said:


> my exact ram models is this: Corsair CMR32GX4M4C3200C16
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If AsRock does not recommend updating, I wouldn't.  Unless this is a spare system that can be down if necessary.



sneekypeet said:


> I still wonder, after changing to the latest bios, if OP ever tried running them by enabling DOCP without the voltage addition.



AsRock doesn't seem to differentiate between docp and xmp.  It either does it behind the scenes when you select xmp or just uses xmp.


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 22, 2019)

Well since people are still adding info on this thread I thought I'd do a follow up. 

I've updated my BIOS to the latest version and thankfully nothing bad happened. Been stable now since I bumped up the voltage to 1.4v (3200mhz@C16) and according to a Typhoon report they are bdies, but they're old b-dies w/c might contribute to me needing to bump up the voltage.
I also can't bump up the voltage more than 1.4v becuase the bios just stops me at 1.4v so I wouldn't push it past more. I might try going to 3400 and see if its stable then but that's not the priority. 

Max speed supported by the mobo according to AsRock's site is 3533mhz on OC so yea 3600 might be a hard call specially for an old set like this. Still I'm going for system stability over pure speed so I'm happy with my settings now. As I said If given the chance, I might pick up a much more recent set of RAM and just hand these off to my sister as She's also planning on upgrading her intel system around next year. 

Hopefully this thread helped a some that were also experiencing something similar.


----------

